# 10 gallon fishes



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm stocking a 10 gallon aquarium for my local library. We already have a female betta, but since a lot of kids are going to be looking at it we will need to put in some more fish. I need species suitable for a 10 gallon that are hardy, peaceful, easy to feed, and active. Any suggestions?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I would do some smaller corydoras. Some dwarf varities and maybe pandas?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You could add 4 or 5 female bettas of all different colors. Kids might like that more than some of the other tropical fish since bettas are so responsive to humans.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not too keen on doing a sorority, what about a shoal of honey gouramis?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it going to have just the lone female in it? I'd build all around her.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Gouramis and bettas can't live together, they're part of the same family/genus/ or whatever you call it. I agree with the sorority or small cory idea. ^


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm thinking they may be able to do some guppies. I just don't know if male or females would be better with a female betta. I know my Bowser does pretty well with the boys in the 10.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

I had harlequin rasboras with my betta. Very active, yet very peaceful. They never had a conflict. However, my betta wasn't a super aggressive type.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Harlequins sound interesting, I was thinking a shoal of Cories or tetra. Those pretty are pretty much the only tank mates for Bettas in a 10 gallon. What do you feed your tetra?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwarf Rosy Loaches are interesting. too.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Re harlequins: top swimmer, very active. Ate like dive bombers. I actually cupped my betta for feeding to control his amount. They all ate NLS small fish.


----------



## parrotlady66 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi I am new to beta fish and we just set up a 10 gallon 1/2 moon tank with one male beta has any one ever tried small angel fish do they work 
thanks your comments are appreciated


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Parrotlady66:

You might want to request a moderator move this to the Betta Compatibility thread. More people will see it there.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## parrotlady66 (Jul 7, 2013)

thank you


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Parrotlady66, Angels grow much too big for a 10 gallon tank. They grow quite large, can be aggressive because they are a cichlid, and can develop fin deformities if housed in a tank that is not tall enough for them. 

I would look at small schooling fish or something like a smaller species of corydoras for a 10 gallon tank. However, it all depends on the temperament of your betta.


----------



## parrotlady66 (Jul 7, 2013)

thank you , this is my first betta so far he is liking the tank .. seeing them in the small cups or bowls make you want to buy them all ..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha yes, it does become an addiction quite quickly!


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

What are some cheap and easy to feed alternatives to frozen b-worms that you feed your tetra?


----------

